# Firefox linux-ism.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 22, 2022)

When I launch firefox it returns as log:
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci (t=1.24295) [GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci
Is this not a linux-ism to remove ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

& Currently firefox-esr dumps core.


----------



## base9 (Sep 27, 2022)

Having the same issue on a fresh 13.1 install:


```
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci (t=0.174358) [GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 58: Error: Can't find profile directory.
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 58: Error: Can't find profile directory.
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 58: Error: Can't find profile directory.
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 58: Error: Can't find profile directory.
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/XULStore.jsm, line 58: Error: Can't find profile directory.
JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/AsyncShutdown.jsm, line 719: Error: Phase "xpcom-will-shutdown" is finished, it is too late to register completion condition "UserInteractionTimer 1 for document 81905c800"
```

This is running on Xorg using the intel driver.


----------



## ziomario (Dec 1, 2022)

I've encounter the same bug and I've talked about it in a new post created by me here : 









						Firefox stopped working correctly on my system.
					

Today I've launched Firefox like every day,but I found a bad surprise. It does not work anymore. I see a lot of error messages,I really don't know what's the real problem. Actually Firefox does not allow me to reproduce correctly any streaming video found on the various web sites. It stops even...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

